# Moving to EmiliaRomagna/Umbria



## Sir (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, my family and I are moving to either EmiliaRomagna or Umbria regions in the new year. This is a strange question I'm sure but, we have been warned by relatives (who were born in the south 50 years ago but are no longer living there) that when we open up our small shop/business that the mafia will knock on our door and ask for a percentage! In reality, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I found a 2008 survey that estimates that just over 8% of businesses in Umbria are paying the pizzo. Take that for what it's worth. In some parts of Italy the Addiopizzo movement is active, so you might want to contact them.


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

Never heard of this payment being asked for in Emiglia Romagna.


----------



## Sir (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sir (Sep 22, 2015)

Thankyou yes absolutely!


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi
We are near Bologna and there are anti-mafia rules that the Comune asks you to sign etc., We have been here 10 years and have never been asked for a payment etc., As always do your research carefully before deciding on an exact location.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

There is zero mafia presence in Bologna to my knowledge. Unless things have changed there is only the Camorra in the South and the Mafia in Sicily.


----------



## Sir (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. This makes me feel much better thankyou.


----------



## philat98 (Aug 21, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> I found a 2008 survey that estimates that just over 8% of businesses in Umbria are paying the pizzo. Take that for what it's worth. In some parts of Italy the Addiopizzo movement is active, so you might want to contact them.


Do you have a link to the article?


----------

